# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Si për të transferuar kontakte nga kompjuteri në iPhone / iPad / iPod touch

## amrisss

iTunes nuk është shumë i përshtatshëm? Përpiquni të përdorni këtë në mënyrë që ju mund të transferoni kontaktet vetëm në një klik.

iPhone Transfer do të ju mundësojë për të importuar kontaktet nga kompjuteri juaj në iPhone tuaj / iPad / iPod lehtë.

Ky transferim iPhone software user-friendly mund të dyja të importit dhe eksportit të lehtë Nëse kërkesa për këtë lloj software, ju mund të ndiqni hapat për të mësuar se si të kontaktet transferimit nga kompjuteri në iPhone.

Hapi 1. Install iPhone Transferimi në PC tuaj
Hapi 2: Importoni kontaktet nga kompjuteri në iPhone / iPad / iPod touch.

Shënim: Para se të running këtë softuer, ju duhet të kontrolloni opsion Encrypt iPhone backup në iTunes me iDevice lidhur.

----------

